# Emergency Vet Trip for Pete- UGH!



## Southern by choice (Nov 22, 2016)

So this week is Pete's turn. 

All over protecting a chicken. 

Our one eyed blind RIR rooster somehow got himself caught between the hotwires and his leg kind of wrapped around the t post. Chicken is freaking. This is the fence that will knock you on your ... patooty 

Blue is freaking out - he can't help the chicken he is stressed but won't touch the wire and is going nuts... Pete comes running up and thinks Blue is hurting his chicken and decides he is going to get after Blue. 
Blue says no freaking way and it was on.

While this is happening all so fast GW is running to turn off the fence to hopefully save the chicken before it is fried.
It is also one of my son's chickens (his favorite)

as GW comes running back to get the chicken this is when it started... I was grabbing the leads. They broke it up themselves when I hollered but the posturing was still looking tense... we roped both, tied Pete and moved Blue as I could see Blue had a pretty nasty puncture.

GW untied Pete and said those all too wonderful words... "your gonna need to look at Pete quick".

    

Pete has lots of blood , punctures to his face, mouth is swelling really big. I have my hand feeling around and We just figured it was a giant hematoma in the mouth. DH pulls up right then from work and grocery shopping sees us with gloves and blood, I give him the look and let him know I need to call the vet.

I think my DH wanted to get back in the car and run away. 

Call vet- just getting ready to close so they are waiting on us.

This is where I just LOVE my dogs!
Pete has been out of his field a handful of times but our vets always come to us so this is his first ever trip in the van to the vet.

He was still shook from the fight , but he did walk up in the van. Slow and a bit unsure, not like Blue who just jumped in but he climbed in. On our way he walked to the front and put his head on the armrest of DH and stayed there most of the trip until he switched and put his head in my lap. Such a good boy!

We went through the back (this is "our door" LOL) and there are lots of steps up the back he went up and in and into surgery room without issue. I thought for sure he would need sedated.

NOPE! 

I started shaving his face and he just stood there.  I was like ... ooooooooo....kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk...
Vet has hands in mouth, shaving more, squeezing, feeling, face upside down looking all in his mouth and he was fine. Double 
Flushed all the punctures ... cleaned all the blood off... and he stood there!
 Love my boy!

We stayed talking about the new FDA guidelines and poor Pete was hot. Gave him water as I knew he was thirsty. Did he drink? NOoooooooooooooooo.
 Not HIS bucket, Not HIS water. 

I cleaned up surgery, vet gave Penn shot and wrote another script. 
I  my vet. Told me to call if swelling doesn't go down but trying to avoid a drain.

Drove home with Pete hopping out of the van... headed back to his field when Pete thought ummmm aren't we going to the house? Isn't that where when we get hurt we get to recuperate.  I had to drag him a bit then he went rightin . Chunk was all like sniff sniff sniff... I am thinking DON'T START! 
Pete ran to the 5 gallon water bucket and drank and drank and drank.
These dogs and their "not mine" issues.

I told all the family how great Pete was. 
Truly I didn't think he would do that well.  

The family all had the same response...

That is because Pete is the BEST dog ever.  

Little PT ... all grown up... he truly is a wonderful dog.

Now if we can just get him to understand the animals in the field belong to Blue and Chunk too! 

My poor Dh. Next month we have 3 dogs going in for check ups and for bloodwork.  Good thing he LOVES these dogs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 22, 2016)

I forgot the pics! 

Taken in the dark with flash LOL 




Blood cleaned off and some shaving done Can you see how swollen it is? It was twice the size inside.


 
You can see the other side on the bridge of his nose is swelling too
The poof on the side is not just skin it is the hematoma. 


 
Having to shave more- Such a good boy.


 
All done. Waiting patiently.
He definitely bit his tongue too. Underneath is a quarter size purple bruise.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 23, 2016)

Poor Pete. And after all of this, did you get fried chicken or not?  

Now that Mia isn't wearing her "perfume" any longer Francis is back to trying to eat her.  If she would just leave when he growls all would be well, but nope, gotta try and make him like me.


----------



## TAH (Nov 23, 2016)

Poor PT. What a awesome vet you have for you and your animals.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Nov 23, 2016)

Poor guy.

So... How's the chicken?


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 23, 2016)

Oh man! Glad it all turned out ok! I too would like to know about the chicken


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 23, 2016)

Pete still looks  like he has a bit of puppy looks still. Glad he got through it ok.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 23, 2016)

Never a dull moment....but sometimes wouldn't it be nice to have some dull moments?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 23, 2016)

The chicken lived! 

The little turd attacked me once I got him off the fence. Stupid chicken. He tripped over the wire with his leg on one side of the T post and his body on the other, caught by his huge spur. 
Poor guy really got it…


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 23, 2016)

Chickens are dumb. He's like,  why did you do this to me??? 

Glad everyone survived.  And glad you have a good vet!


----------



## TAH (Nov 23, 2016)

x2 chickens are


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 23, 2016)

Mike CHS said:


> Pete still looks  like he has a bit of puppy looks still. Glad he got through it ok.



He does! He has a bit more Pyr in the face. He smiles like a Pyr but sometimes that smile looks like he is snarling when he isn't. He is a really wonderful dog. He is a favorite of the children. I love to smoochy his face. Last night I was kissing him while we were treating him. 


Baymule said:


> Never a dull moment....but sometimes wouldn't it be nice to have some dull moments?



Yes. Dull would be so nice. I am wiped out! 

He is VERY SWOLLEN today. He is on his meds. I just am hoping I don't end up ruining my vets day by needing to take him in tomorrow.
My crew will be fine as long as they have access to all the junk food while we are gone. Keeping an eye on him.

I really cannot be to angry about the situation. They don't like chickens in their goat field but dang- if they think something or another dog is messing with them it is crazy. 
Pete is a really great guardian. AND a lovebug!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 23, 2016)

I hope Pete improves. I bet some turkey and dressing would make him feel better!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 23, 2016)

Baymule said:


> I hope Pete improves. I bet some turkey and dressing would make him feel better!



Bay I only wish he'd eat something "different". I tried to give him some burger last night. NOPE
He will not take anything "strange" raw deer meat, chicken, or his food... anything else and he won't touch it. So we just shove our hand down his throat to pill him.  3X a day 

I may try liverwurst.

I wish I could bring him in the house for recuperation. 
Makes me sad.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 23, 2016)

I can say with first hand knowledge that those big white dogs like smoked turkey.


----------



## TAH (Nov 23, 2016)

Cream cheese?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Nov 23, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> He will not take anything "strange" raw deer meat, *chicken*, or his food... anything else and he won't touch it. So we just shove our hand down his throat to pill him.  3X a day.


Simple, fry the chicken who started all this. 

Just kidding.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 23, 2016)

My  dogs are different. They will take nothing strange. They cannot be bribed or swayed with food.

Sometimes it is a PITB!  Now- once they live in the house or accustom themselves to house visits they will take food offered after some time. But only in the house.
Badger is house now so he has the I'll eat anything mentality.
Amy still will not take most house type food no matter what.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 24, 2016)

I think that's fantastic.  No strangers  getting past your dogs!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 24, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> I think that's fantastic.  No strangers  getting past your dogs!



I agree!

Many years ago (probably 35-40) there was a house in the neighborhood I grew up in and they had 3 (i think it was 3) highly trained GSD's.
HIGHLY protective.
One day, and it was definitely planned, robbers threw the dogs meat laced with something that would knock them out.
Dogs ate it and knocked them out and they robbed the house!

Years later there was another time where the dogs (different place) were trained to not eat anything not given to them unless by owner. Same tactics but different outcome.

I find dogs just amazing creatures. 

Can't say my dogs wouldn't be tempted, I figure I would hear them before they even had a chance to eat something tossed to them.

BTW_ Pete is doing better today than yesterday.
Blue decided he missed Pete and his field so this am I found him in his field. 
At least he put himself back in his field but I am a bit irritated with this crew.... the only flaws I have seen with these Callie/D pups- too dang smart and too "helpful". All my dogs have always stayed where I put them but these guys have the attitude of something different.
I guess Blue decided he was healed enough, went over the 5 ft fence and put himself back. 
Nice, just nice.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 24, 2016)

One of my dogs will not take anything from a stranger.  But if I pick it up and give it to him he's all over it.  The other one will take food from anyone and eat it before she even knows what it is.  At least I have one protector lol! 

Glad he's feeling better. What helpful stinkers they are! Haha


----------



## TAH (Nov 24, 2016)

We had a friend that was coming to stay a few nights at our place. We had left the dog home when he arrived, Boaz had never met him so he was barking and wouldn't let him out of his car. He had some burger in the car and thru it at boaz not a chance Boaz wouldn't touch it. Boaz is the type of dog where if there is ANY food in reach it goes to him. So that really surprised us and very happy to no that he would do that even without any training for it.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 24, 2016)

House food....well, today was Thanksgiving for the dogs too! DH mixed up turkey leftovers with their dog food and they are as full and fat as we are! Paris and Trip both will do anything for  bread.


----------



## TAH (Nov 24, 2016)

My dad did the same. oh boy was Boaz a happy dog


----------



## Simpleterrier (Nov 24, 2016)

When I go away curly won't eat but when I get home he walks over to his water takes one paw and wish dumps it. He started doing it the first time we went on vacation. he does it now if he thinks we're not paying attention to him.


----------

